# Removals



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi again all

Any recommendations for good and, of course, reasonably priced removal companies to ship our effects out to Cyprus from the UK.

We have a couple of companies lined up to visit next week to quote but one keeps crying off so we could do with anyone's experiences and tips.

Many thanks for covering another of these endless repetitive questions.....

Su


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Su Dawes said:


> Hi again all
> 
> Any recommendations for good and, of course, reasonably priced removal companies to ship our effects out to Cyprus from the UK.
> 
> ...


Hi Sue, you could try Peter Morton who are based in Paphos and do removals to and from Cyprus.
Paphos removals and Removals to Cyprus with Peter Morton

There is also a premium member on this forum called Jo Valentine of 
Valentines removals who would give you a price.

Veronica


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

try this link to Jo Valentines post in the classifieds

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-classifieds/49747-removals-shipping.html


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Hi Sue, you could try Peter Morton who are based in Paphos and do removals to and from Cyprus.
> Paphos removals and Removals to Cyprus with Peter Morton
> 
> There is also a premium member on this forum called Jo Valentine of
> ...



Thanks Veronica your a star!:clap2:


----------



## jenro (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Sue

We used GB Liners who were really good. They weren't the cheapest but we had no breakages and we couldn't fault them from packing up our house to delivery and unpacking in Cyprus.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

We have used Orbitz Kazoulis based in Limassol, but who service Paphos who were very professional and efficient. We have had some unpleasant and very unprofessional experiences with one very popular Paphos company - won't name names but I would never recommend them. 

Orbit Kazoulis Ltd. Cyprus Limassol CY Reviews & Ratings


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

jenro said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> We used GB Liners who were really good. They weren't the cheapest but we had no breakages and we couldn't fault them from packing up our house to delivery and unpacking in Cyprus.


Thanks for that. We are from Cheshire by the way!


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> We have used Orbitz Kazoulis based in Limassol, but who service Paphos who were very professional and efficient. We have had some unpleasant and very unprofessional experiences with one very popular Paphos company - won't name names but I would never recommend them.
> 
> Orbit Kazoulis Ltd. Cyprus Limassol CY Reviews & Ratings



Thanks for replying Cleo. Understood!


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

*Moving from the USA*

Are there any Americans on the forum who might have recent experience / recommendations or horror stories with moving companies between the USA & Cyprus.. My wife and I hope to be moving soon from California to Cyprus? 

Thanks
Terry


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

totorama said:


> Are there any Americans on the forum who might have recent experience / recommendations or horror stories with moving companies between the USA & Cyprus.. My wife and I hope to be moving soon from California to Cyprus?
> 
> Thanks
> Terry


Hi Terry, 
We are from the U.S. and moved from VA to Paphos. We used a company called UPakweShip who were the cheapest and very good if you don't mind loading up and packing yourself. It all went well. When we got to Paphos it is a bit chaotic to organise it all. You will have to get a clearing agent and have it all checked in at your home and unloaded which is alright but a bit stressful. Our shipment arrived in August which I would avoid doing if possible. Good luck!
Cleo


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Hi Terry,
> We are from the U.S. and moved from VA to Paphos. We used a company called UPakweShip who were the cheapest and very good if you don't mind loading up and packing yourself. It all went well. When we got to Paphos it is a bit chaotic to organise it all. You will have to get a clearing agent and have it all checked in at your home and unloaded which is alright but a bit stressful. Our shipment arrived in August which I would avoid doing if possible. Good luck!
> Cleo


Hi. Cleo,

Thanks for the info. 
How long did it take? I'm assuming around 6 weeks.. 
Also, did you have an address in Cyprus to ship too?.. We will probably start with a furnished rental property until we find a suitable villa to purchase, (hopefully within the 6 weeks while our furniture is on the high seas), in which case we will not know the final address at the point we leave California.. :juggle:

Terry


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

totorama said:


> Hi. Cleo,
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> How long did it take? I'm assuming around 6 weeks..
> ...


Terry most removals compaines will have a warehouse where they can store your things until you have a house so don't worry about that. 
Dennis and I are looking forward to seeing you both again.
Looks like our trip to California will have to wait until next year as we are so busy we can't make plans for anything at the moment.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Terry, 
It did take around 6 weeks and we had an address but like Veronica said it is not a problem if you don't have one. We had to talk to them at customs in Limassol and tell them our address again anyway and give directions. 
Cleo


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Veronica said:


> try this link to Jo Valentines post in the classifieds
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/cyprus-classifieds/49747-removals-shipping.html



Has anyone any advice on driving across? Just looking at all the options before we make a decision.


----------

